# Ulster Bank eSavings



## VanZan (26 May 2008)

I have a current account with Ulster Bank and therefore went about opening an esavings account with them just now. I logged into the online banking and selected the application form. However it was a little strange. It wanted me to specify regular payments and on one page I had no option but to select this however later in the form, on another page, I could decline. At the end it said they would be sending me out some forms to sign.

Has anyone else any experience of this? I have my money in a credit union account and had hoped to be able to transfer the balance directly from it to the eSavings account. 

Thanks guys


----------



## PM1234 (26 May 2008)

I tried to open a First Active eSavings a/c today and it sounds very similar. I emailed them to query it as I just wanted to put away a lump sum. They advised to put down a nominal amount of €1 for the regular savings part just to complete the online application. They also advised not to complete the direct debit mandate in the pack that is sent out as there is no obligation to save the nominal amount.


----------



## Town (28 May 2008)

When you return the forms and the a/c is set up you can transfer any amount you like to and from it.


----------



## Darando (28 May 2008)

I had somewhat of a similar issue with First Active (same company and same account opening procedure etc.) It turned out for me to open an esavings account with them ( I already had a reg savers account and online banking with them), don't try to open the account from within your online banking.

Click the open esavings button (apply online) on the main page and then fill out the form, somewhere during it it will ask for are you a current customer , customer no. etc....fill this out then... then it will simply add it to your online banking when you next log in.

As I said I couldn't open one from within my online banking, strange but it definately worked.....give that a try before anything else.


----------



## VanZan (28 May 2008)

Just tried that and got the "we will send the documents to you"


----------



## Darando (28 May 2008)

I think I got something similar but paper work never arrived but account appeared!!, try log in tomorrow and your "new" account may be visible. (if not tomorrow then maybe friday - give them a full working day to get it on the system)


----------



## Town (29 May 2008)

And just transfer one euro to start it off.


----------



## NavanMan1 (29 May 2008)

Hi Vanzan,
              Numerous people including myself have had problems setting up eSaving's accounts with both Ulster Bank & FirstActive.

Try and use the Search option on this site using the keyword eSavings and you will come across a number of posts on this subject which might be helpful.

It can be a bit of trouble setting it up at first, but once up and running, very easy to use.

Rgds,
Navanman


----------



## teachai (29 May 2008)

I opened up one last year, and received the forms to sign. Its been a breeze ever since. Money goes into account every month and interest gets added monthly.


----------



## VanZan (29 May 2008)

NavanMan1 said:


> Hi Vanzan,
> Numerous people including myself have had problems setting up eSaving's accounts with both Ulster Bank & FirstActive.
> 
> Try and use the Search option on this site using the keyword eSavings and you will come across a number of posts on this subject which might be helpful.
> ...



Hi NavanMan,

I read the thread on the Ulster Bank eSavings and saw your posts. Didn't you end up with 2 esavings accounts after all your hard work? 

I'm really excited about setting one up. I applied online on Monday so I'm eagerly waiting the forms. 

I'm a long time user of the UB Internet Banking and all set up and have a balance of more than 15K so it makes sense for me to go for the UB eSavings a/c instead of the FA one. I get a miserable 1.5% with my credit union at the moment so the prospect of 4.4% a month is great and I can access my savings on demand.

Incidentally I applied for the FA eSavings over last weekend and got the forms today so that's always there as a back up option.


----------



## VanZan (30 May 2008)

Received forms in the post today to be filled out. I've been with them with a current account for around 20 years and I still need to do it! Surprising considering others here have claimed they didn't need to.


----------

